# Uber's self-driving cars to haul people in next few weeks



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SAN FRANCISCO (AP) -- The option to hail a ride in a self-driving car, which was science fiction just a few years ago, will soon be available to Uber users in Pittsburgh, the first time the technology has been offered to the general public.

Within weeks, the company announced Thursday, customers will be able to opt into a test program and summon an autonomous Ford Fusion. But since the technology has not been perfected, the cars will come with human backup drivers to handle any unexpected situations.

yahoo.com/news/uber-autonomous-cars-haul-people-125127470.html?ref=gs


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber is rushing into this and further alienating there drivers by saying they want to replace human drivers as quickly as possible, This attitude and total disdain for its drivers is why lyft will end up being the premier rideshare company, 

Lyft will also have these types of vehicles but lyft realizes that the public will need time to get used to the concept and it still has to be proven, how many people have seen a driver less car next to them while driving down the road? This is not going to be a fat transition and uber is on the verge of total collapse or selling out because they cannot continue on the same path they are on.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Would it be callous to start a death pool for the first pax killed by autonomous cars?
Yes.
Yes it would.

Put me down for 1/13/17 to 1/30/17


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Would it be callous to start a death pool for the first pax killed by autonomous cars?
> Yes.
> Yes it would.
> 
> Put me down for 1/13/17 to 1/30/17


Come on really? How in the hell can you in good conscience do this?

I mean that is a 17 day window, at best you should get 3 days!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Come on really? How in the hell can you in good conscience do this?
> 
> I mean that is a 17 day window, at best you should get 3 days!


First in gets the best window.
Set up your own bracket in the other thread


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Federal government will step in and stop this because there are no regulations.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Well they're "semi-autonomous" in that there's still a driver sitting there making sure the thing doesn't mow down a group of pedestrians.

Knowing Travis and his shady operations, though, I bet the drivers are secretly controlling the vehicle with their feet or something  If Uber has ditched Google, there's no way they have maps at a resolution necessary for actual self-driving.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the first person killed by a truly self-driving car will be a pedestrian and not a passenger.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

You know what this means. Soon, we'll all be driving at Detroit rates!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In Las Vegas a pedestrian is killed, on average, every 6.5 days approximately. On large billboards around the city, they say there is an ePEDemic. More than homicides.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> Uber is rushing into this and further alienating there drivers by saying they want to replace human drivers as quickly as possible, This attitude and total disdain for its drivers is why lyft will end up being the premier rideshare company,
> 
> Lyft will also have these types of vehicles but lyft realizes that the public will need time to get used to the concept and it still has to be proven, how many people have seen a driver less car next to them while driving down the road? This is not going to be a fat transition and uber is on the verge of total collapse or selling out because they cannot continue on the same path they are on.


LOLOLOL a true belieber. Lyft is no more your friend than Uber. Wake up and smell the coffee I mean chicory, uber and lyft drivers can't afford real coffee.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

observer said:


> The Federal government will step in and stop this because there are no regulations.


you mean they will work with uber to create regulations that dont hurt ubers bottom line and line the pockets of politicians? You know just like they have with various states, and countries?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Well they're "semi-autonomous" in that there's still a driver sitting there making sure the thing doesn't mow down a group of pedestrians.
> 
> Knowing Travis and his shady operations, though, I bet the drivers are secretly controlling the vehicle with their feet or something  If Uber has ditched Google, there's no way they have maps at a resolution necessary for actual self-driving.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the first person killed by a truly self-driving car will be a pedestrian and not a passenger.


seems reasonable.

yes, I think 'driverless' is a HUGE stretch for these things. the big box o'tech on top is probably empty.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber launches self driving cars! With drivers! Huh? Another bogus driverless car story with fake headlines running on all the news outlets. FUber, please please, please... put one of those fake driverless cars on the road with no driver. We can't wait to see them crash and burn.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Jumping ahead far into the future leads me to one question. IF driverless cars become the norm. 

Why do people use taxis and uber now when they go out for an evening? So they don't have to drive home drunk would be the answer. Now if someone owns a driverless car in the future then why would they need ubers driverless car service. Your car could drop you off then you could send it home and return for you later when you summon it.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber launches self driving cars! With drivers! Huh? Another bogus driverless car story with fake headlines running on all the news outlets. FUber, please please, please... put one of those fake driverless cars on the road with no driver. We can't wait to see them crash and burn.


Yeah they're have major problems with bridges. What happens in weather. Another propaganda piece to get more investor money. Their propaganda machine rivials the Nazis. Feed an endless amount of bull to the public and hope they believe.

I think a cost analysis should be done. Their costs to operate per mile will be higher than the IRS 54 cents per mile deduction. A fleet of new cars plus the driverless technology will be more expensive than their current driver partner model.

Are the cars driving back to the garages every night. Maintenance costs will have to rival airplanes. Triple check everything mechanical before hitting the road. One fatality will cost millions.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

I've never really wished death on anyone, but I hope Kalinick and all of the inhuman scum like him die in their sleep of natural causes.

Transportation jobs are a major safety net in the US, you cannot simply eliminate them.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> I've never really wished death on anyone, but I hope Kalinick and all of the inhuman scum like him die in their sleep of natural causes.
> 
> Transportation jobs are a major safety net in the US, you cannot simply eliminate them.


Unfortunately, techbro deebags don't care about anything or anybody. Most, if not all, of them have never come from a family that endured a layoff or job loss while they were growing up and they'll never be able to relate to people who work for a living.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> Unfortunately, techbro deebags don't care about anything or anybody. Most, if not all, of them have never come from a family that endured a layoff or job loss while they were growing up and they'll never be able to relate to people who work for a living.


Yes well said.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

observer said:


> The Federal government will step in and stop this because there are no regulations.


Did laugh


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Would it be callous to start a death pool for the first pax killed by autonomous cars?
> Yes.
> Yes it would.
> 
> Put me down for 1/13/17 to 1/30/17


I think you get 3-1 odds in Vegas this week for those 17 days. I'm guessing to hedge your bet right before Christmas. You know some tech with too much holiday cheer is going to pull an oops.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Quit reading at "self driving cars with human drivers"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Jumping ahead far into the future leads me to one question. IF driverless cars become the norm.
> 
> Why do people use taxis and uber now when they go out for an evening? So they don't have to drive home drunk would be the answer. Now if someone owns a driverless car in the future then why would they need ubers driverless car service. Your car could drop you off then you could send it home and return for you later when you summon it.


Because the cost to own and maintain a car is $$$ for those who do not drive everyday -- also great for those who can only afford one car and the days when it makes sense for one party to uber then wasting time

That said, humans aren't so quick to jump into a driverless car, thus the test rides. I still predict an uphill climb unless something crazy PR pos happens


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> Quit reading at "self driving cars with human drivers"


Uber loses on attempt to settle drivers class action. " Look over here everybody! Not self driving cars!"


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

How long before the first self driving big rig gets boosted on a lonely stretch of highway? Put a traffic cone in the road and the thing will have to stop. A good ole boy trucker would just roll over that sonofagun.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

How funny would it be if a drunk pax gets one of these expensive cars and pukes in it. Then the driver of the driverless car has to clean it up.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Jumping ahead far into the future leads me to one question. IF driverless cars become the norm.
> 
> Why do people use taxis and uber now when they go out for an evening? So they don't have to drive home drunk would be the answer. Now if someone owns a driverless car in the future then why would they need ubers driverless car service. Your car could drop you off then you could send it home and return for you later when you summon it.


Uber's world view is that in the future there should be no need for anyone to own a car.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Jumping ahead far into the future leads me to one question. IF driverless cars become the norm.
> 
> Why do people use taxis and uber now when they go out for an evening? So they don't have to drive home drunk would be the answer. Now if someone owns a driverless car in the future then why would they need ubers driverless car service. Your car could drop you off then you could send it home and return for you later when you summon it.


Driverless cars will be the norm with or without uber. Fortunately for uber not all people will have cars.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Does Uber actually think people that depend on this job taxi drivers, uber drivers are not going to be out there making sure these cars break down somehow. I see a losing battle and its ubers driverless cars.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber's world view is that in the future there should be no need for anyone to own a car.


Sure. Nice in theory. But how does everyone get to work during rush hour? And where do all those cars go to park at night when not in use. And about a thousand other reasons I can't be bothered to list here.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

saucy05 said:


> Driverless cars will be the norm with or without uber. Fortunately for uber not all people will have cars.


Not all people have cars now. I actually see less need for an uber type service if these miracle machines ever become commonplace reality.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Does the Pennsylvania law define TNCs as using personal vehicles? Should Uber be enjoined from using company vehicles?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> SAN FRANCISCO (AP) -- The option to hail a ride in a self-driving car, which was science fiction just a few years ago, will soon be available to Uber users in Pittsburgh, the first time the technology has been offered to the general public.
> 
> Within weeks, the company announced Thursday, customers will be able to opt into a test program and summon an autonomous Ford Fusion. But since the technology has not been perfected, the cars will come with human backup drivers to handle any unexpected situations.
> 
> yahoo.com/news/uber-autonomous-cars-haul-people-125127470.html?ref=gs


Just going to leave this here . . .

Car Hacking.

It's very real.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Does the Pennsylvania law define TNCs as using personal vehicles? Should Uber be enjoined from using company vehicles?


Sounds like A MAJOR legal issue !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Would it be callous to start a death pool for the first pax killed by autonomous cars?
> Yes.
> Yes it would.
> 
> Put me down for 1/13/17 to 1/30/17


No.
The issue will be carjacking for ransom.

You are riding along marveling at modern technology in the Uber VOLVO made by Geely in Communist China.

Suddenly a voice booms from the cockpit speaker.
"Type in $1,000.00 off your credit account now to London Sporting goods,or this car crashes in 5 minutes !"

The car swerves a few times to prove that They are in control.

The doors & Windows are locked,you can't get out or cry for help as the car speeeds up . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Robot Cars.

THE RIDE OF YOUR LIFE !

( perhaps the last ride)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Because the cost to own and maintain a car is $$$ for those who do not drive everyday -- also great for those who can only afford one car and the days when it makes sense for one party to uber then wasting time
> 
> That said, humans aren't so quick to jump into a driverless car, thus the test rides. I still predict an uphill climb unless something crazy PR pos happens


Drivers need "LOBBYISTS".

LOB A BRICK HERE

LOB A BOTTLE THERE.

LOBBYISTS.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> How long before the first self driving big rig gets boosted on a lonely stretch of highway? Put a traffic cone in the road and the thing will have to stop. A good ole boy trucker would just roll over that sonofagun.


Just get some cardboard spray paint,put this up in middle of freeway . . . news at 11:00


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Come on really? How in the hell can you in good conscience do this?
> 
> I mean that is a 17 day window, at best you should get 3 days!


1 day !
For $10.00


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> The Federal government will step in and stop this because there are no regulations.


We can't even trust CHINEESE SHEETROCK OR CHILDRENS TOYS !

ARE WE GOING TO TRUST SELF DRIVING CARS BY VOLVO OWNED BY GEELY OF COMMUNIST CHINA !!!!

REALLY ?

MAYHEM IN WASHINGTON D.C.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Jumping ahead far into the future leads me to one question. IF driverless cars become the norm.
> 
> Why do people use taxis and uber now when they go out for an evening? So they don't have to drive home drunk would be the answer. Now if someone owns a driverless car in the future then why would they need ubers driverless car service. Your car could drop you off then you could send it home and return for you later when you summon it.


you found a ***** in the armor-all.

I believe the Travis master plan 3.0 is to make them cheaper than owning one. It's a stretch for sure. The reality is this is more about keeping the investors from getting too worried before the big IPO happens and they can all cash out. An actual tech company will win theis batttle. not uber.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Because the cost to own and maintain a car is $$$ for those who do not drive everyday -- also great for those who can only afford one car and the days when it makes sense for one party to uber then wasting time
> 
> That said, humans aren't so quick to jump into a driverless car, thus the test rides. I still predict an uphill climb unless something crazy PR pos happens


They are marketing vehicles. Hey look you got the lucky free ride in a driverless uber. The driver pitches the rider about how safe and awesome the tech is with one foot firmly on the brake. I can't wait for the viral videos of these things failing to start appearing online.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> How long before the first self driving big rig gets boosted on a lonely stretch of highway? Put a traffic cone in the road and the thing will have to stop. A good ole boy trucker would just roll over that sonofagun.


I like your swagger!


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks tohunt4me. I'm changing my opinion of these modern marvels from ( never gonna happen) to HELL NO!


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

DriverX said:


> I like your swagger!


I'm putting together a crew. You want in?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> How funny would it be if a drunk pax gets one of these expensive cars and pukes in it. Then the driver of the driverless car has to clean it up.


The drivers of the driverless ubers are being recruited from the mens room of night clubs. They hand you a towel and mints, but tipping is discouraged.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> I'm putting together a crew. You want in?


In. I'll handle the West Coast. The 710 out of Long Beach will be like taking candy from babies once we recruit the Crypts.

I can see the headlines now:

US SHIPPING THREATENED! ROVING BANDS OF OUT OF WORK DRIVERS RESORT TO HIJACKING


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

What happened when driver-less car is assaulted or riders are assaulted by driver-less car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> you found a ***** in the armor-all.
> 
> I believe the Travis master plan 3.0 is to make them cheaper than owning one. It's a stretch for sure. The reality is this is more about keeping the investors from getting too worried before the big IPO happens and they can all cash out. An actual tech company will win theis batttle. not uber.


Tesla had another crash in China.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> What happened when driver-less car is assaulted or riders are assaulted by driver-less car?


Judgeless court makes decision with a juryless trial.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Tesla had another crash in China.


Hey now I wasn't using the term "*****" like that!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Can't wait for police-less police cars!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRIVERLESS CARS

UNSAFE AT ANY SPEED !

FLO SAYS NO: Progressive won't insure unsupervised cars !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> What happened when driver-less car is assaulted or riders are assaulted by driver-less car?


Or the riders decide to go " Roof surfing" after drinking all Night !

Uber has no clue WHAT WE DEAL WITH !

DO THEY ?

( there is a reason police like Uber Drivers)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> In. I'll handle the West Coast. The 710 out of Long Beach will be like taking candy from babies once we recruit the Crypts.
> 
> I can see the headlines now:
> 
> US SHIPPING THREATENED! ROVING BANDS OF OUT OF WORK DRIVERS RESORT TO HIJACKING


Somalian Pirates haven't seen anything yet !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Think about it.

A red octagon.

Driverless car STOPS.

ROBOT DONT REASON.

HANG A RED LIGHT ON A DEAD END STREET.DRIVERLESS CAR WILL BE TRAPPED FOR DAYS !

For a $3.00 ride. complain to Uber,get $20.00 credit.

Start over.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Somalian Pirates haven't seen anything yet !


Thats another Krewe and the reason I'm hiring Crypts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Judgeless court makes decision with a juryless trial.


Hell why not a ROBOT TRIAL.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Hell why not a ROBOT TRIAL.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I can't wait for this dystopian future to hurry up and arrive. I'll finally get to achieve my true purpose in life:


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> Sure. Nice in theory. But how does everyone get to work during rush hour? And where do all those cars go to park at night when not in use. And about a thousand other reasons I can't be bothered to list here.


Shhhhhh don't spook the investors...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Just get some cardboard spray paint,put this up in middle of freeway . . . news at 11:00


Spray paint the video sensor of the robot car, done deal pal.
Done deal.


----------

